# What duties, taxes and other unwanted fees can I expect...



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

*taxes and other unwanted fees*

You should only pay gst if it is an American made bow. Make sure that it is shipped USPS. If it is shipped by carrier ie. Fedx or UPS they will charge you a brokerage fee they can be as high as $100+ just to sign the customs sheet . Shipping may be a little higher and take longer then expected but that is true of anything shipped to Canada


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

If you can have is sent via mail and you will only have to pay the taxes and a 5 dollar inspection fee (if they open it). The couriers have absolutely userous brokerage fees for doing absolutely nothing. An alternative is to use a US address if you know someone who lives there or get a UPS store PO box across the border and have it sent there then shoot across at Gan or wherever is close to you to bring it over.


----------



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

Check with who ever you buy from that the warrenty is valid in Canada or you may wind up having to ship the bow back to the states on your dime to get any work done.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Do not use UPS ... I traded bows with a guy in Texas a few years ago ...he sent his bow via UPS ... Cost me $223 brokerage fees etc ... ... I sent my bow to him via Postoffice ... My bow got to him a day before his got to me


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

If there is a Ups store close by in the US and you can drive to get it ,it will only GST on the bow price.I use it all the time.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Canada Customs Duties

Because of the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA), Canadians do not have to pay duty on most American and Mexican manufactured items. But be careful. Just because you buy an item from a U.S. store does not mean it was made in the United States. It's quite possible it was imported into the United States first and, if so, you may be charged duty when it comes into Canada. So check before you buy and if possible get something in writing from the e-store in case the Canada Customs people decide to be particular.

Duties on goods vary widely, depending on the product and the country in which it was manufactured. Other charges and duties may also apply depending on the item, for example excise duty and excise tax on luxury items such as jewelry. In general, on goods ordered from a foreign retailer there is no assessment unless Canada Customs can collect at least $1.00 in duties and taxes.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Gifts sent to individuals in Canada are exempt from duties and taxes if:

* the item is worth less than $60 CAN (see Bank of Canada exchange rates)

* the item includes a card or notice indicating that it is a gift.

If the gift is worth more than $60 CAN, the recipient will have to pay applicable duties and sales taxes on the value of the gift over $60 CAN.

The $60 gift exemption does not apply to

* tobacco, alcoholic beverages, or advertising material

* items sent by a business, company, or association

The $60 gift exemption can not be combined with the regular $20 mail exemption available for all items.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Canadian Taxes

Just about everything individuals import into Canada is subject to the Goods and Services Tax (GST) of five percent. The GST is calculated after customs duties have been applied.

You will also have to pay the applicable Canadian Provincial Sales Tax (PST) or Quebec Sales Tax (QST). The provincial retail sales tax rates vary from province to province, as do the goods and services to which the tax is applied and the way the tax is applied.

In Canadian provinces with a Harmonized Sales Tax (New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, and Newfoundland and Labrador), you'll be charged a flat 13 percent, rather than separate GST and PST.

Customs Brokers Fees

Fees for customs brokers services are the charges that can really catch you by surprise. UPS is good for High Broker fee's along with FED EX ..... USPS is the ONLY WAY! to ship from the States To Canada!!!!!!

Courier companies and postal services use customs brokers to get packages processed through Canada Customs at the Canadian border. Fees for that service will be passed along to you.

Canada Post automatically applies a $5.00 processing fee ($8.00 for Priority Post) for each package to clear Canada Customs. Customs brokers fees for courier companies vary, but are usually a good deal higher than the Canada Post fee. Some courier companies may absorb the custom brokers fees (including them in the courier service price), depending on the level of courier service you have selected. Others will add the customs brokers fees on top and you will have to pay those before you can get your parcel. If you select a courier service for shipping to Canada, check whether the level of service provided includes customs brokers fees. If it is not mentioned on the shopping site you are using, you can check the service guide on the individual courier company site or call the local number of the courier company to find out their policies.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

That pretty much covers it LOL!! oh ya on the wait  it can be 1 week to 1 month depending on where it crosses the border LMAO!! I've waited up to 5 weeks hahahaha!:tongue:


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you very much, that was very helpful. 

I may or may not be able to get the bow I want from a local shop, and I've never ordered anything as high as the value of a bow from anywhere outside Canada, so I was just curious if there was any hidden stuff I should be aware of.

I agree, and if the shop will do it, I plan on avoiding UPS and FedEx at all costs, I learned my lesson the $$ way once a long time ago.

Now I need to make a decision on the bow.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

what type of bow are you looking for let me know I can prob get you hooked up with someone who has that make and model in canada and save you all the trouble of dealing with customs


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

*share information*

To the top as a reference.
Lionel


----------



## Lionel (Jul 16, 2002)

*update*

After some phone calls etc, I was able to establish how this works. There is a chart on the UPS Canada website that shows their fees and charges. It is tied to the value of the product converted to Canadian funds. Don't forget the bonding fee and the C.O.D. fee. They will collect the PST and GST (or hst) on the converted value.
If you want it a bit faster, you can calculate the cost.
Lionel


----------



## stev (May 13, 2009)

I brought one across the border last December. It was used and American made and I paid about 13%.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

Stevem63 said:


> You should only pay gst if it is an American made bow. Make sure that it is shipped USPS. If it is shipped by carrier ie. Fedx or UPS they will charge you a brokerage fee they can be as high as $100+ just to sign the customs sheet . Shipping may be a little higher and take longer then expected but that is true of anything shipped to Canada


I just tried to get a shop in the US to ship me a stand that is not available in Canada by USPS. I was educated!
USPS is a flat rate shipping box. largest size is about 8.5" X 11" and thats it. So, a bow just won't go, heck not to much will go. This will work on small items but all else, expect the brokerage fee's cause it will be shipped by courier.


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*USPS Priority Mail International service*

Brian, 
may I suggest you have a look on United State Postal Service web site at : 
http://ircalc.usps.gov/ 

As you will see, using International - Large Package options, a regular bow box with a bow in it cost less than $30 usd to send in Canada by USPS Priority Mail International service. 

I received few bows that way. 

Good luck.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

I've been told that by others, but two different shops gaave me the exact same answer. Maybe they just don't want to be bothered.


----------

